# Neu im Board



## Forester8 (22 Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute ich wollte mich hier kurz als neues Member vorstellen

Ich stehe auch deutsche Stars, die auch mal gerne etwas mehr zeigen !!!

LG Steven


----------



## Tokko (22 Juni 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen Forester8.

Freut mich das du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast.

Unsere German Area sollte für dich ja einiges hergeben. Also viel Spaß mit den Pics.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mark lutz (23 Juni 2008)

na dann tagchen und viel spass beim stöbern


----------



## Katzun (23 Juni 2008)

hi forester,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen bei uns,

denke du wirst auch einiges an deutschen stars finden 

viele grüße,

katzun


----------



## maierchen (23 Juni 2008)

Tja dann bist du hier genau richtig denn es gibt ne menge Lekkerschens hier und wenn 
du fleissig mithilfts werden es auch nicht weniger
Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2008)

Hallöchen!

Mit der Vorliebe für deutsche Stars hast du hier sicher ein paar Artgenossen!

Viel Spaß bei uns und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## mjw (25 Juni 2008)

So, nun auch von mir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN". Nachdem
schon fast alles geschrieben wurde bleibt mir nur noch dir auch
viel Spaß zu wünschen und dich darauf aufmerksam zu machen,
daß wir die bei Fragen natürlich gerne zur Verfügung stehen.


----------

